# Regulations in MS for selling honey



## Spring Island Bees (May 22, 2006)

My Brother in MS just started raising honeybees and would like to sell the honey at fairs and farm stands. What is required by the state for him to do that and what kind of insurance do you need in case someone sues you?

Thanks....Jennifer


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

I sold off the back of my truck along the road in 1982=83-84, along the coast of mississippi. I also sold to the stores for resale. I never labeled my honey, never got a permit, nothing. I had law officers as customers. No one ever questioned me about any of those things.

I have no idea what the law was then, or what it is now, but that is my experience.


----------

